# Soy and soy lecithin leads to brain damage



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok heres something good.



> How Much Soy is Safe? According to the Soy Online Service, for infants, any soy is too much. For adults, just 30 mg of soy isoflavones per day is the amount found to have a perceived negative impact on thyroid function. This amount of soy isoflavones is found in just 5-8 ounces of soy milk, or 1.5 ounces of miso.


source:http://1phil4everyill.wordpress.com/2008/10/22/good-soy-is-no-soy/



> Soy has been shown to affect tyrosine hydroxylase activity in animals, causing the utilization rate of dopamine to be "profoundly disturbed." When soy lecithin supplements were given throughout perinatal development, they reduced activity in the cerebral cortex and "altered synaptic characteristics in a manner consistent with disturbances in neural function."


source:http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2000/09/17/soy-brain.aspx
It asks you to subscribe. Just add your email.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

soy? like soy milk? and tofu which has soy? and soy beans??? omg!! i grew up drinking Soy. as a baby, my mom gave me soy milk instead of real milk. [email protected]!


----------



## sawyoushine (Nov 21, 2008)

These articles arent entirly credible, some of this stuff is very outdated. And some claims dont have enough information to support itself.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

nightwalker said:


> soy? like soy milk? and tofu which has soy? and soy beans??? omg!! i grew up drinking Soy. as a baby, my mom gave me soy milk instead of real milk. [email protected]!


Last poster is right that these articles can not be very credible but there can be still truth.

Nightwaler is there any chance you can take L-tyrosine right now ? Drink Green tea and if possible get your hands on Huperzine A and Vinpocetine. First one has ability to regenerate neurons and hold acetylcholine for longer period and the second one is for better blood flow in the brain.

Even 50mg of l-tyrosine taken from fat burner capsule that also has some other stuff in it has helped me overcome depression and stress I had before. I am not sure for how long period 50mg will help but it helps me right now. Also, take omega 3. Great mood booster. I just overdosed it. Usually I would freak out if I have overdosed with something else.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

All soy is bad for you unless it is fermented soy. I believe Tofu is a fermented food.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

At least if I get drain bamage I will have an excuse for my anti-social behavior. I just bought 10 lbs of soy nuts.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

if this is so than why does Japan have such a high life expectancy? Their diet pretty much consists of soy, fish, and rice.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

n1kkuh said:


> if this is so than why does Japan have such a high life expectancy? Their diet pretty much consists of soy, fish, and rice.


In japan, they also eat a lot of tofu and natto, a fermented soy product.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Beggiatoa said:


> All soy is bad for you unless it is fermented soy. I believe Tofu is a fermented food.


I have wondered this. I have gotten sick outright from soy protein powder and soy milk every time I have tried them. Never from soy meat products or tofu. I noticed there was a big difference and I consider tofu the cleanest feeling of all. Where did you read this? Do you remember?


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

Beggiatoa said:


> In japan, they also eat a lot of tofu and natto, a fermented soy product.


yeah but natto tastes disgusting, and the guy in the video said tofu wasn't fermented.


----------



## david24241 (Nov 10, 2008)

ju_pa said:


> Even 50mg of l-tyrosine taken from fat burner capsule that also has some other stuff in it has helped me overcome depression and stress I had before. I am not sure for how long period 50mg will help but it helps me right now. Also, take omega 3. Great mood booster. I just overdosed it. Usually I would freak out if I have overdosed with something else.


hey you can't overdose with omega3 (fish oil) you can take capsules as much as you want
Its the most potent when you're diet is built on good oil like omega 6 and omega 3 (fresh nuts, avocado, sesame, tahini, olives) and preferebly more omega 3 than omega 6. also very important to consume less saturated fats like fats from animals and most important, consume the least amount of tran-fats as you can like fried oil and margarine.


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I refuse to eat any soy products... It's an illusion to think they're amazing for your health.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

good! I always hated Soy anyways.


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

asian countries in general eat tons of soy...not just tofu, but soybeans, soy milk, soy sauce, etc


----------



## david24241 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmm I don't eat soy products because it has plant estrogen in it, sound like not to good for men


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

lol my younger brother says that too. He won't eat too much of it.


----------



## Phoenix0301 (Jan 6, 2008)

I try to avoid soy because of the estrogenic activity. BUt i still take soy lecithin because it helps emulsify fats and provides a choline source and I like me some soy sauce.


----------



## 31GoingOn13 (Dec 23, 2008)

Soy is on the bad list, too?

That's a crisis for my vegetarian diet.

Everything seems to seesaw between good/bad for you: Butter, margarine, canola oil, eggs, high fructose corn syrup (love the "Made from corn" commercials), sugar, red meat, carbs, fats, proteins, Vitamin E, etc.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I wouldn't trust Joseph Mercola. A quick look at his Wikipedia article reveals how far outside the mainstream he is.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercola

It's ridiculous how readily people accept information like this without proper supporting evidence.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Nicolay said:


> I wouldn't trust Joseph Mercola. A quick look at his Wikipedia article reveals how far outside the mainstream he is.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercola
> 
> It's ridiculous how readily people accept information like this without proper supporting evidence.


He's far out left field when seen through the eyes of mainstream medicine but MOST of the things he preaches are right on target. In fact, much of what is discussed in this forum, he's written about previously.

Another thing, if you want to question the supporting evidence for something, do so by researching the topic at hand and not attacking the person making the claims.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

31GoingOn13 said:


> Soy is on the bad list, too?
> 
> That's a crisis for my vegetarian diet.
> 
> Everything seems to seesaw between good/bad for you: Butter, margarine, canola oil, eggs, high fructose corn syrup (love the "Made from corn" commercials), sugar, red meat, carbs, fats, proteins, Vitamin E, etc.


:ditto

It's getting ridiculous. If animal products are bad and soy is bad ... well, honestly, what's good? Just accept that food is unhealthy, that we have to eat food in order to live, well I'm stuck damaging my brain a little.


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

Great - I've been taking soy lecithin for it's supposed brain and liver-benefiting effects (it has the beneficial lipids phosphatidyl choline, phosphatidyl serine, etc.). Lots of sources say that soy lecithin is GOOD for you (maybe many of these sources come from businesses that want to sell you the supplements, though). So now people are saying that all soy products are damanging? Who to believe?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Soy might cause brain damage, but masturbation might cause hairy palms.

I will continue to enjoy them both.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Using a little soy lecithin is hardly the same as eating gords of soy protein.

Also, red meat is not bad for you....read meat from cows fed grains is bad for you. Cows that feed on green pastures are a whole different subject. The type of diet a cow has changes the fatty acids in the meat that this makes all the difference.


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

Is it true that soy lecithin does not contain the "dangerous" isoflavones that are (mainly) confined to the protein portion of the soybean? I've read this in some places - but I've also read info that contradicts this somewhat. It would be nice if I were 100% sure that soy lecithin does not contain the isoflavones. 

I've read sources that say that the promotion of any soy products as "health food" is just a huge marketing scam. The soybean is a cheap, government-subsidized crop - which is why they are ubiquitous in American foods and supermarkets and they are trying to shove all of these supposed "soy benefits" down our throats. All of the marketing, and then the protests against soy (like those of that Mercola guy) just adds to massive confusion.


----------

